# Need some help....anyone know this model?



## KansasTrains (Jun 5, 2014)

For three years I've been selling off a personal model collection (not mine) and am down to the last of it. I have this model and no box. Does anyone know what it is? It's a 2-8-2. Thanks!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Does it have a tender? Sometimes the type/shape of the tender has clues as to what railroad the loco could be.....


----------



## KansasTrains (Jun 5, 2014)

I have three tenders left and one loco. It's made by Samhongsa. I searched online for two hours yesterday and couldn't find it.









http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af137/jtuinstra/tender2.jpg

http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af137/jtuinstra/tender3.jpg

http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af137/jtuinstra/back.jpg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry I don't know and there are a lot of Brass HO's made throughout the years., but did you happen to run across this site in your searching?
http://www.brasstrains.com/Classic

Maybe hunt in the HO SEEKER?
http://www.hoseeker.net/

In the front on the side of the boiler in the little oval, does it have a mark in there? Is there anything on the nose, an emblem?

Almost looks like a Samhongsa model, but I can't find an exact match.


----------



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

I just had to check my collection. I've got an Asian brass 2-8-2 that I couldn't identify either and was hoping that they'd match... but nope 

Actually, yours is nicer and more detailed than mine is. Are you going to post it for sale here?

I'll need to take pics of mine for someone to hopefully ID for me one of these days.


----------



## KansasTrains (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, I spent a lot of time looking on brasstrains yesterday. The man that owns the models had an inventory sheet and unfortunately I don't think he ever entered that one. There were 600 locomotives all new in the box. 

I'll look Monday when I get back to the office and see if I can find any other marks. The only mark I found was Samhongsa on the base. 

I've been selling them on Ebay but only have a few left now. His user ID I use is turbo-tommy and I put up the new auctions on Sunday evening at 7 central time. When I figure out what this is I will be putting it up also. Thank you for trying to help.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Does it say Samhongsa on the locomotive base or the tenders base?
I did find a Samhongsa but it was different from the one you show, a few of the details were different.

Six hundred loco's?
Were they all brass?


----------



## KansasTrains (Jun 5, 2014)

Samhongsa is on the base of the loco. As a guess I'd say 150 to 200 were brass. The rest plastic. Although, back in 2005 or 6 someone else sold some of the brass for him but I don't know how many. I thought I would never get done with the Proto 2000s. I think he had every model and every road number and two or three of some. I took lots of photos for each one and have uploaded over 11,000 photos so far.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, 11,000 pictures! 

I found this link, I couldn't find the one I saw yesterday. I found this from a picture search and it says Samhongsa/e bay but I can't find it there if it was there there would maybe be better pictures.

I can't see if this is a 2-8-2 can you? Notice the 2 tenders too, I wonder if that is how they sold back then?

It does look close to the one you have?









When I saved the image it was larger. :dunno:

Besides the other one I saw this is the only other one I could find that is close.

What do you need to know, I starting price?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you do a google web search using> Samhongsa 2-8-2 locomotive, them click on Images it will switch the web search to pictures.

You will see what I posted above and it will be a little larger.
I can't really see how many wheels are on it. 

Now I just went back and did what I just told you to try and I can't find that one anymore.:dunno:


----------



## KansasTrains (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, that does look like it. I'll try searching again. Do you know what brand that red box is? Red box with foil sticker. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I zoomed the box and to me it looks like a Westside model.

I can't get the zoomed picture to show here.

If you look at some Westside boxes in the left hand corner is a picture of a water tank.
I can make out Baltimore and I guess next to it Ohio, but I can't really make out the name Ohio.
If you search Westside brass you will see the labels with the water tank. They came in assorted colors, some black, some white, some gold. I guess in depends on the year.

Also Westside is the only one that I can find the came with multiple tenders.

If you take what I posted and put in the paint program, you can zoom in on the label but it is still fuzzy. But I think I see the water tower, and the label looks in the same order that they list their trains. Water tank, then the road name, then Westside Model Company across the bottom. 
I can't find the original listing for the one I posted. 

This is a different colored label but you can see the water tank and the order that they label,











Key Imports had red box but most have the gold sticker label.
United had red box too, but I don't think it is United.
Red Ball had some brass locomotives also, I think some came in the red box, I can't find any to show.
I would "guess" Westside.


----------



## KansasTrains (Jun 5, 2014)

I found this one which is so close. Qb4. If you click on "see original listing" you can see the photo.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Westside-Sa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KansasTrains said:


> I found this one which is so close. Qb4. If you click on "see original listing" you can see the photo.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Westside-Sa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557











That does look real close. 
Maybe the box I showed is older with the black label?

The one you found ( the one I just posted above) I wonder what is wrong with the front end? You notice that not one picture showed the front?

You could list it here if you want in the for sale forum.

I think that Westside was about the only one to offer multiple tenders. I could be wrong.
You must list a asking price but you can add best offer.
If you want.

The person you sold them for must have had a nice collection.


----------



## KansasTrains (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes,I noticed there was no photo of the front. 

He had an amazing collection. It's too bad they just sat in boxes. The fancy brass painted locomotives were so detailed. I tried to show any defects I found in the photos. People are so afraid of Ebay sellers trying scam them. We allowed returns for any reason and didn't get many returned. Most of the time it was something that I didn't see or know. I knew nothing about models when I started. I was hired because I knew about photography. He wanted photos with the entire locomotive and tender in focus. That was easy but perfect lighting isn't always so easy. I looked around the internet again today and still haven't found that exact model. The B&O you saw is the closest so far.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KansasTrains said:


> Yes,I noticed there was no photo of the front.
> 
> He had an amazing collection. It's too bad they just sat in boxes. The fancy brass painted locomotives were so detailed. I tried to show any defects I found in the photos. People are so afraid of Ebay sellers trying scam them. We allowed returns for any reason and didn't get many returned. Most of the time it was something that I didn't see or know. I knew nothing about models when I started. I was hired because I knew about photography. He wanted photos with the entire locomotive and tender in focus. That was easy but perfect lighting isn't always so easy. I looked around the internet again today and still haven't found that exact model. The B&O you saw is the closest so far.


Are you trying to figure out a price tag for them?


----------



## KansasTrains (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry I didn't see that last post. I listed them on Ebay last Sunday. If they sell fine and if they don't I'll keep lowering the price until they do. I have another quesiton. I have these two models that he weathered and maybe added some detail. If the wheels are brass does that mean the plating has worn off? I think he may have bought them used.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

"If the wheels are brass does that mean the plating has worn off? I think he may have bought them used."

No! It means he (or somebody) did a heck of a job painting and "weathering" it, especially if it started life as an unpainted brass model. The contact face of the wheels has to remain paint-free to maintain electrical contact with the track or else the train won't run. That's a durn fine looking engine, BTW.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why didn't you place an ad with a link, here in our for sale elsewhere forum? :dunno:

Do you know how many members we have?
Besides the registered members, we have thousands of visitors every week who aren't members but are looking at the site too.

It is sort of free advertising for you.
And I would assume that all here are into trains too. :smokin:


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

I just bought a sante fe Gp60B unit from ebay seller Turbo-Tommy(before I seen this)

Should get here soon. He had it listed as a proto 2000 but I knew it was an athern unit.

But at the end of the auction he sent me an email stating they had made a mistake and offerd to let me back out of the deal.

Most seller's would have said nothing and hoped you would just not notice or not care enough for all the hassle ebay is to return stuff.

Great seller!


----------



## KansasTrains (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, it was an Athearn. My mistake. I added it to the auction but once someone bids on it the info goes at the bottom where it usually isn't seen. He is a good guy and we have offered money back returns if someone isn't happy with their model and have had very few returned. When I asked about the wheels the model hadn't been listed. It is under Turbo-Tommy on Ebay now. I've been selling these things for three years and I'm not a modeler. I've learned a lot but there is so much to know. Such as the brass wheels. He rarely comes to the office and I needed some help so I came here. The entire collection is almost gone now. I have a few electronic things, some HOn3 rolling stock The steam donkey online now was one of my favorite pieces. I've had that on my desk for three years so it may have a little dust on it. He did show me a headlight from a BNSF he has out in the shop so if you need one I may be listing it one of these days.


----------

